# Website feedback, please!  :)



## rsigler3 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey Gang,

I'm Rob, and I'm new here.  (Hi Rob!)

I just put some polish on my website...feedback welcomed!  (I have thick skin)

Rob Sigler Photography - Imagery for couples that expect the best.

Thank you!

Rob


----------



## vimwiz (Mar 12, 2014)

Like it. Modern, not too busy, work central. good.


----------



## WillygLounge (Mar 19, 2014)

Great job


----------

